# Roof price?



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

At what roof pitch does your price structure per square change? For both re-roofs and new construction installing asphalt shingles. Thanks much


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Do you all then charge the same rate, all things equal, for say a wide open 4/12 pitch as you would a 7/12 pitch?


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

2 months still nothing? What about story's going up/ height? Is it just the cost of added equipment?


----------



## pwhitty (Nov 25, 2015)

we charge the same labor through 7/12 pitch and then add $5.00 per square at 8-9/12 and another $5 for10-11/12 etc
We pay $5 more for second story. We always pay labor the same rate it does not matter if its wide open or not. If your talking about a few hundred squares then the base labor rate may change. we pay our labor between $60-$75 n per square depending on if the crew has liability insurance


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, still trying to figure pricing out myself, but it doesn't seem like 10$ square more for a 4/12 to 10/12 would even have me looking to do anything more than a 6 pitch. 
Am I missing something?


----------



## pwhitty (Nov 25, 2015)

the standard price stay the same until you hit 8/12 pitch our base rate is $75 per square when you hit 8/12 and up then the labor price increment goes into affect. 8/12 -9/12 add $5 10/12-11/12 add$10 12/12 add $15 etc. we do this for each slope and then add $5 for two story 4/12 pitch through 7/12 pitch its base rate


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

This is new install only? What about tearing off and prep/install labor? Thanks for your time


----------



## pwhitty (Nov 25, 2015)

this is for re-roof includes removing and installing everything. we are in Houston tx so you labor may be little more or less


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

When it's steep enough for stuff to start sliding off.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

What would you charge for labor on this new roof installation? Builder has roof dried in and drip edge installed. I know prices are different throughout the country so I'd thought I'd see how they differ.
5/12 pitch
42 square
175' cap
75' valley 
25' step flashing
2 pipe penetrations


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

$90.00 per square for me, is that comparable or competitive for your area?


----------

